# Burton Toe Straps



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my toe straps broke and I tried to call Burton for a replacement. The guy was really nice on the phone and was quick to say that he would replace the strap. After we talked for awhile it didn't sound like we both understood what part needed to be replaced. He kept saying that the strap screws into another piece near the baseplate with a philips head screwdriver. This piece is what I think he wanted to replace. Looking at what I have I don't see anything that resembles what he's talking about. Are the newer Burtons designed differently or am I missing something? These are 2004 Freestyle bindings.

I think the pictures explain what I have and how the straps attach.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

On the newer burton bindings, the strap is 3 pieces. One piece is the side with the ratchet grooves. I'll call this part C. The side with the ratchet mechanism is actually two parts. Part A is the soft piece that goes over your toe, part B is a plastic insert similar to part C that allows you to adjust the length of the strap. I'll post a picture in a second.


This picture shows part C facing the camera:















This picture shows parts A and B. Do you see how the small brown strap (part B) sort of goes inside the big leather strap (part A)? Under the circular brown cap thingy there is a small screw that allows you to adjust the strap shorter or longer. In this picture, they are adjusted all the way short.












Hopefully these clarify a bit, I think this type of binding is what the customer service guy is used to.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Regardless it looks like you got the same type of strap that was broken, so why not just put it back together the way it came apart?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Regardless it looks like you got the same type of strap that was broken, so why not just put it back together the way it came apart?


It sounds to me like he doesn't have anything yet, and the guy from Burton wants to send him a piece from one of the newer models, which probably won't work. 

OP, if they don't carry the part you need anymore, see if they will send you both pieces (parts A and B in the discussion above), or all three pieces. Maybe you can get them to work in the old binding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation guys! I figured that there was a newer design which the guy was referring to. I called Burton back and they said they will send parts A and B (at least I hope). We'll see what shows up at my door next week.

And that strap is off the other binding. I have one broken strap and one in tact strap. I just put it in the picture for reference.

Also, is the new design attach to the base plate the same way? Just has a plug type thing that disallows the strap from being pulled through? The last picture that I took sort of illustrates this. If so I think that the new straps will work.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds good, that makes more sense.

I was like uhh, he has the broken one and they sent him the one next to it that looks fine..just put it back together? 
From what i can see in your pictures they look to have the same type of connection for the strap that you mentioned


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

friedguy said:


> Also, is the new design attach to the base plate the same way? Just has a plug type thing that disallows the strap from being pulled through? The last picture that I took sort of illustrates this. If so I think that the new straps will work.


It's actually slightly different. The newer ones just have a small plastic plug built in to the strap that you can pull up into one of two holes. Can you take a picture of the bottom of your binding so that the attachment point is visible? I might be able to tell you if it seems like the new straps will work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

jimmerjammermrk said:


> It's actually slightly different. The newer ones just have a small plastic plug built in to the strap that you can pull up into one of two holes. Can you take a picture of the bottom of your binding so that the attachment point is visible? I might be able to tell you if it seems like the new straps will work.


Doesn't the second picture I took show the bottom attachment point? From the way you describe it, I think it will work. The slider will just pull through the bottom then the strap will attach onto that. Hopefully they are sending everything that I need. Their customer service really is top notch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah actually I didn't notice the second picture. Looks like it will work.


----------

